# P&C Stonehaven Promo



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

Just got the P&C e-mail newsletter today, and they are running a promotion to give away 4 eight ounce bags of Stonehaven this Sunday. Place an order for $25 or more between 1pm and 7pm (eastern, I assume) and type "Stonehaven" in the comments section enters you into the drawing.

Good luck!


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

DanR said:


> Just got the P&C e-mail newsletter today, and they are running a promotion to give away 4 eight ounce bags of Stonehaven this Sunday. Place an order for $25 or more between 1pm and 7pm (eastern, I assume) and type "Stonehaven" in the comments section enters you into the drawing.
> 
> Good luck!


ahhh, I just placed an order earlier this week...


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

Nick S. said:


> ahhh, I just placed an order earlier this week...


Doh! Similar thing happened to me last week. I bought a pipe on Wednesday, and on Friday they had their 11-11-11 sale!

I'm planning to find something to buy this Sunday for $25. It's like buying a raffle ticket, but you are guaranteed to get something in the end - it might only be what you ordered, but it's something...


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

DanR said:


> Doh! Similar thing happened to me last week. I bought a pipe on Wednesday, and on Friday they had their 11-11-11 sale!
> 
> I'm planning to find something to buy this Sunday for $25. It's like buying a raffle ticket, but you are guaranteed to get something in the end - it might only be what you ordered, but it's something...


I hear you, I just can't afford if right now... I had to get the free shipping earlier this week...


----------



## Sherlocke (Nov 7, 2011)

How many 4oz are they giving away?


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

Sherlocke said:


> How many 4oz are they giving away?


4 8oz bags. I don't know if it all goes to one person, 4 different people, or what...


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

Nick S. said:


> 4 8oz bags. I don't know if it all goes to one person, 4 different people, or what...


4 different people will win.


----------



## BigBehr (Apr 29, 2011)

Who got their order in?

I did! I hope I win!


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

I got mine in too. Good luck!


----------



## EvoFX (Nov 11, 2008)

meh, i just got emailed by sp, about 1792 and navy flake in stock. just ordered that....dumb


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

EvoFX said:


> meh, i just got emailed by sp, about 1792 and navy flake in stock. just ordered that....dumb


Who is sp?


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

KcJason1 said:


> Who is sp?


smokingpipes.com I think


----------



## EvoFX (Nov 11, 2008)

Nick S. said:


> smokingpipes.com I think


Sorry, I was being lazy. Smokingpipes


----------



## tupacboy (Sep 10, 2009)

worth a try at 25


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

From Facebook:

_We'll be drawing as soon as Russ gets in this morning. We won't announce the winners, those bags will be in the packages. There is a 1 in 11 chance at winning. Thanks to everyone who participated. ~Bobby G_

I like our chances Ryan. We may both win!


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Missed again......

But I will be getting my NST this week!!! :lol: I can't wait!!


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Wonder what they do if somebody from NY wins, ie, do they also pay the tax? In other words, it would cost them 75% more for NY winners than anybody else. In one case, you get a free bag, in the other you get a bag for 25% off. Just woolgathering. An idle mind and all that...


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

My order from P&C showed up yesterday - which was amazingly fast considering it shipped on Monday!

Anyway, look who hit the JACKPOT!!!!










To anyone from P&C that is watching, thank you so much for the awesome promotion! You guys are terrific!!


----------



## kneepa (Feb 6, 2011)

DanR said:


> My order from P&C showed up yesterday - which was amazingly fast considering it shipped on Monday!
> 
> Anyway, look who hit the JACKPOT!!!!
> 
> ...


Hey congratulations, Good to see a winner from PUFF.


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

kneepa said:


> Hey congratulations, Good to see a winner from PUFF.


Thanks, I'm pretty excited about it! Maybe there will be other puff winners too - I know not all the packages have shown up yet. I'll keep my fingers crossed for everyone!


----------



## BigBehr (Apr 29, 2011)

Im keeping my fingers crossed but the package wont be here til wed.


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

DanR said:


> My order from P&C showed up yesterday - which was amazingly fast considering it shipped on Monday!
> 
> Anyway, look who hit the JACKPOT!!!!
> 
> To anyone from P&C that is watching, thank you so much for the awesome promotion! You guys are terrific!!


Excellent! Couldn't have picked a more deserving BOTL! :humble:


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

RJpuffs said:


> Excellent! Couldn't have picked a more deserving BOTL! :humble:


Thanks RJ!


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

That is awesome, congrats Dan!


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

Nick S. said:


> That is awesome, congrats Dan!


Thanks Nick!


----------



## BigBehr (Apr 29, 2011)

Mine Comes today!!! Wish Me Luck!


----------



## BigBehr (Apr 29, 2011)

Winner Winner Chicken Dinner!!!


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

Way to go Behr! The puff gang is cleaning up!!


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

DanR said:


> Way to go Behr! The puff gang is cleaning up!!


Puff probably placed 95% of the orders. It's to be expected.


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Congrats Ryan!!!

I wish I would have came over to this side a long time ago.....


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

Congrats Ryan! and that is a nice order even without the Stoney.


----------



## Wallbright (Jan 2, 2011)

Congrats bro! Lucky bastages!!


----------

